# Gut durchdachtes Notebook



## Sepulzera (4. September 2012)

Hey Leute!
Für mein Studium suche ich ein gut durchdachtes Notebook, für ca. 1000€. (max. 1300€)
Ich habe mir schon einige Modelle angeschaut, Tests gelesen blablabla, aber alle waren irgendwie....behämmert.

Was ich suche:
- >= 640M
- i5 / i7 Quad o. Duo
- matt
- gute Lüftung (sollte so gekühlt werden, dass die Hardware nicht nach 2 Jahren an Hitzetod stirbt. Darf auch ruhig in Spielen etwas lärm machen)
- Akkulaufzeit > 4h (wechselbarer Akku)
- >= 4 GB RAM
- 15"
- relativ leicht
- WLan, 100/1000 Anschluss
- Optisches Laufwerk
- >= 500GB Speicher
- Belastbar (Wird oft transportiert (Zug u.ä.))

Was ich nicht (zwingend) brauche:
- BluRay
- Win 7
- TouchPad (sind eh behindert)
- WebCam
- MS Office oder andere Grütze
- CardReader

Was ich gerne mitnehme:
- SSD (>=64GB) (o. Option dazu)
- USB3.0 Anschlüsse

Was ich nicht will:
- Billiges Plastikzeug
- Niederwertige Tastatur
- Unbrauchbares Display
- Acer und schon gar kein Aspire Müll


----------



## Computer_Freak (4. September 2012)

Hallo 

Auf die schnelle fällt mir mal das hier von Acer ein: Test Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
im Test wird nur der Bildschirm etwas bemängelt, entspricht aber soweit deinen Vorstellungen. 

Ich schau mal weiter ob ich noch was finde 

MfG

Edit: Noch eins mit mattem Display: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-TravelMate-TimelineX-8573TG-Notebook.60133.0.html


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2012)

Was willst du denn für eine Grafikleistung? Würde dir die Intel IGP ausreichen?


----------



## pringles (5. September 2012)

wie wärs mit dem hier Test Asus N56VZ-S4044V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## bobtune (5. September 2012)

*Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 700Z5C S01*

Der Akku ist nicht wechselbar, dafür ist die Verarbeitung top!


----------



## Tipi (5. September 2012)

Es gibt sehr gute Lenovo Thinkpads die zu deinen Anfoderungen passen.
Da bekommst du gute Qualität und als Student auch gute Preise.
Beispiel: T430er oder T530er mit i5


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2012)

Computer_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die schnelle fällt mir mal das hier von Acer ein: Test Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, ich möchte kein Acer Produkt und schon gar keinen Aspire, aber du kannst meinen defekten (Hitzetod aus Serienfehler, wie peinlich) haben. Editiert, danke.




			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du denn für eine Grafikleistung? Würde dir die Intel IGP ausreichen?





			
				Sepulzera schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich suche:
> - >= 640M






			
				pringles schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit dem hier Test Asus N56VZ-S4044V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


Tatsächlich der einzige, den ich mir schon angeschaut hatte und meinen Anforderungen entsprach. Konnte mich nur aufgrund einiger Testberichten im Netz (starke Qualitätsmängel, billige Verarbeitung (-> nicht für regelmäßigen Transport geeignet)) noch nicht überzeugen.




			
				bobtune schrieb:
			
		

> *Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 700Z5C S01*
> Der Akku ist nicht wechselbar


Richtig. Ich habe hier mehrere defekte Akkus bereits liegen. Wenn ich 1000€ für einen schlechten Laptop ausgebe (immerhin schwächer als mein 2Jahre alter 900€ Desktop PC, so viel zum Thema rasante Entwicklung in Technik), dann möchte ich ihn nicht nach 2 Jahren wegen Akkutod wegwerfen müssen.




			
				Tipi schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sehr gute Lenovo Thinkpads die zu deinen Anfoderungen passen.
> Da bekommst du gute Qualität und als Student auch gute Preise.


Werde ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
Kannst du "Stundentenpreise" genauer erläutern? Danke


Edit: Würde es sich eigentlich lohnen, noch zu warten? Den Kauf könnte ich bis Ende Oktober aufschieben.
Aber wenn es keine großen Änderungen im Segment geben wird, würde ich  frühstmöglich bestellen, damit ich mir alles sauber einrichten kann und  nicht während des Studentenlebens mich damit rumplagen muss


----------



## Computer_Freak (5. September 2012)

Ok ich kann verstehen das du kein Acer Notebook mehr ahben willst 

Hier eins von Lenovo wie es Tipi auch vorgeschlagen hat leider mit glänzendem Display :LENOVO IDEAPAD Z580 M81F7GE 15" Multimedia Core i7 3612QM 4x 2.1GHz, 2GB NVIDIA GT640 Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de 

und eines mit mattem Display aber da ist die Graka nicht 100% richtig :Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530 NZQC2GE Arctic Blue Intel Core i7-3612QM und GeForce GT630M (2GB) bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Algemein zur Qualität von Lenovo kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das sie robust sind, die stehen bei mir in der Firma in den Produktionshallen , werden viel herumgetragen und die ältesten sind jetzt 5 Jahre alt 

MfG ich hoffe eins von denen gefällt dir


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2012)

Wenn dir die Intel IGP reicht würde ich auch ein T430 oder T530 Thinkpad empfehlen. Aufschieben lohnt sich nicht bzw. nur wenn du noch bis Haswell warten kannst (Mitte 2013...)


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dir die Intel IGP reicht





			
				Sepulzera schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


640M = Grafikkarte

Edit: Ich nehme doch noch Duo-Cores mit in meine Auswahl auf, wenn sich dadurch die Temperaturen deutlich besser Verhalten und somit der Langlebigkeit dienen.


----------



## fadade (5. September 2012)

Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 700Z5C S0*3 (3!!)
*Das Gerät konnte ich etwas testen und es hat mich echt überzeugt!
Akku ist im Prinzip doch wechselbar, nur musst du halt die Unterseite abschrauben.
Ggf. solltest du dir auch mal das Alienware M14x ansehen, wobei ich dort auch nicht weiß, wie es um den Akku steht. Aber bei DELL gibt es öfter Rabatte und dann kannst du auch ziemlich weit unter 1300€ eines bekommen.Ansonsten sind die Acer Timeline-Geräte auch wirlich nicht so schlecht, wie die Aspires


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2012)

Kannst du deine Wahl (S03) begründen?
Ich finde leider kaum Tests zu den 700Z5C Modellen, die Vorgänger sollen ja eher Mau gewesen sein.
Aber schön, wenn man den Akku doch wechseln kann


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2012)

So, habe mir jetzt [URL="http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/msi+notebooks/gaming/msi+ge60+i789w7h+gtx+660m#navbar"]MSI GE60 i789w7h[/URL] gekauft. Mal sehen, was es so hermacht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. September 2012)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/len...g?eqsqid=0d32e605-f83b-4cfc-bf75-406d5b9b6a93 

I7 3610qm, gtx 660m, 4gb ram, 15,6 zoll full hd, 1tb festplatte + 32gb ssd, 5h akku 
999€


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2012)

Leider nur spiegelnd (Display) ._.
Ich verzweifel hier bald...
Greife wohl zum Samsung, das ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber ausgewogener als der andere Müll.
Vielleicht sollte ich in die Notebook-Branche wechseln, scheint ja mit Mitdenkenden noch nicht ausreichend gefüllt zu sein


----------



## fadade (6. September 2012)

Im Vergleich zur Vorserie hat Samsung wirklich einen Schritt nach vorne gemacht 
Und darüber hinaus suche ich gerade nach einem ähnlichen Notebook, leider vergebens. Bisher hat mich Schenker oder halt das Samsung am meisten überzeugt ...


----------



## bobtune (6. September 2012)

Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 700Z5C S03: Tests, Bilder, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / Notebook / NP700Z5C-S03DE / 8806085103696

Man muss es halt wirklich aufschrauben um an den Akku zu kommen. Wenn du deine Laufzeit nicht mittels Zweitakku verlängern willst, würde ich mir das Samsung trotzdem anschauen. Wie erwähnt Verarbeitung ist top! Die Garantie lässt sich auf 48 Monate verlängern, ansonsten kaufst du einfach einen Ersatzakku mit der Produktnr. über alibaba in China. Mit deinen Ansprüchen machst du die Auswahl halt echt extrem klein. Das Asus N56 ist noch einen Blick wert aber klobiger und weniger schick.


----------



## Tipi (6. September 2012)

Schau mal hier nach der L Serie oder T Serie 

STUDENTENNOTEBOOKS
Uni-Notebooks.de - ThinkPad T430 14,0 Zoll
2349D15 2349D17 N1XH2GE 2349D13 2356AB2 2356AA9 N1RGCGE 2356-GCG, 2349-H2G - ok1.de - Shop für Lehre und Forschung
Campuspoint - Campuspoint - ThinkPad® L430 - Notebooks für Studenten - Notebooks für Studenten


----------



## Computer_Freak (6. September 2012)

Warum werden hier eig Notebooks mit Intel IGP vorgeschlagen wenn er eine Nvidia GT640M will ? 

Ich hab nochmal gesucht und das gefunden: Samsung Serie 7 700Z5C S02 bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Core i5 
Nvidia GT640M
15,6 Zoll mattes Display 
1000GB HDD
2 mal USB 3.0
laut Hersteller 9 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, also werden das so ca. 5 Stunden im Office Betrieb


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2012)

Die Leistung ist zwar am unteren Ende des geforderten aber dafür stehen Verarbeitung und Display schon fast außer Konkurrenz:
Sony VAIO SVS1511L3ES 39,5cm (15,5"), 2x 2,5GHz, 4GB DDR3L, 500GB HDD, GT640M, Win7 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Sepulzera (6. September 2012)

Computer_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werden hier eig Notebooks mit Intel IGP vorgeschlagen wenn er eine Nvidia GT640M will ?
> 
> Ich hab nochmal gesucht und das gefunden: Samsung Serie 7 700Z5C S02 bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon teils, teils aber auch sinnvoll.
Man muss ja keinen Panzer zum Mückenjagen verwenden, sondern kann dafür dann die Fliegenpeitsche einschalten.
Etwas, was mir eh viel zu kurz in den meisten Laptops kommt: Alternative integrierte Methoden (-> neben einer dedizierten GraKa die IGP, oder noch krasser gedrosselte CPUs (ULV o.ä.) für Office Anwendungen, um den Akku zu schonen.
Oder überhaupt mal brauchbare Akkus, das wäre mal was *in gedanken versink*


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2012)

> 640M = Grafikkarte


 
Ich dachte du meist den Core i7 640M


----------



## fadade (6. September 2012)

@Olstyle: Das Display vom Sony ist klar ein sehr gutes, jedoch ist die rote Farbe ziemlich "warm" sprich orange, und das könnte bzw. geht einigen Nutzern sehr auf die nerven. Da sollte man sich unbedingt vorher ein paar Vergleichsbilder ansehen, auf notebookcheck.com im Thread zum Sony-Modell wurden netterweise auch welche gepostet, falls es jemanden interessiert 

Der beste (und schonendste) Akku ist ja immer noch die Steckdose 
Und ich hätte es auch nicht gedacht, aber 70-80% meiner Zeit würde mir auch eine solche zur Verfügung stehen ... da habe ich mich schon öfter gefragt, warum einen starken/einfach austauschbaren Akku?
Beim Samsung sollte noch erwäht werden, dass die *CPU *verlötet ist sprich nicht austauschbar ist.

Wenn du dich sonst nicht entscheiden kannst, dann bestell doch einfach mal ein Gerät und probier es etwas aus oder schau bei Saturn oder sonstwo nach, vielleicht kannst du es dort auch einmal begutachten.


----------



## Sepulzera (6. September 2012)

Ich kann mich ja schlecht 5 Stunden in den Saturn stellen, um die Akkulaufzeit eines Laptops zu testen ;D Aber gute Idee


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich das noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ...... ich würds glatt mal probieren 
Akkulaufzeit vom Samsung geht auf jeden Fall so gegen 6-7 Stunden Office-Betrieb!


----------



## Sepulzera (7. September 2012)

fadade schrieb:
			
		

> Akkulaufzeit vom Samsung geht auf jeden Fall so gegen 6-7 Stunden Office-Betrieb!


Woher hast du diese Information?
Bitte keine Links zu absoluten maximalen Laufzeit-Tests, sondern dann wirklich realen Betrieb.


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Information?


 
Von mir selbst 
Wie gesagt, ich konnte es ja etwa nen Tag testen


----------



## Sepulzera (7. November 2012)

Hey Leute!
Vor ein paar Stunden ging mein am 01.11.2012 erworbenes Samsung 700z5c S03 an den Hersteller zurück.
Die Qualität war zwar super, leider das Display unter aller Sau (kaum Kontrast, Blickwinkel fürn Hintern und tote Pixel schon nach 3 Einsätzen. Bild wirkte wie durch 5 Schutzfolien hindurch gestrahlt (grau und blass))

Also geht es jetzt wieder auf die Suche! *yippie*
Kaufdatum soll spätestens 19.11.2012 sein.

Im Moment ist mein "Favorit" das Asus N56VZ, aber vielleicht hat ja wer ebenbürtige Kandidaten?
Kriterien bleiben wie im Eröffnungspost.


----------



## fadade (8. November 2012)

Das ist natürlich doof ... bei meinem Gerät war das Display in Ordnung 

Naja, abgesehen davon gibt es momentan in der Preisklasse "nur":
- Asus N56VZ
- Schenker XMG A522
- MSI GE60
- Lenovo Ideapad Y580 (Full-HD-Version)
- Samsung 700Z5C
- Sony Vaio SVS15
welche recht ausgewogen sind.
Das _Sony _wird wegen der Belastbarkeit wohl eher ausscheiden; das _Schenker _wohl wegen dem Gewicht; das _Lenovo _ggf. wegen dem Display, es sei denn "glare" ist nicht gleich unbrauchbar, denn die sonstigen Werte zum Display sind ganz okay.
Beim _ASUS _wirst du unter Last mit hohen Temperaturen rechnen müssen und die Akkulaufzeit bewegt sich (schon) im sparsamen Office-Betrieb leider nur bei ~3,5 Stunden, die Laufzeit vom _MSI_ kann man eigentlich sofort vergessen --> "reines" Gaming-Gerät.
Das Samsung hattest du nun ....... was bleibt über?^^ (mir geht es momentan ähnlich  )
Die Erazer-Reihe von Medion ist eigentlich auch ganz gut, nur vom Gewicht und der allgemeinen Größe her wohl auch zu klobig.


Von den genannten Geräte könnte das Schenker A522 allerdings wohl am ehesten deinen Anforderungen standhalten --> siehe Testbericht (z.B. auf notebookcheck.com).
Schau dir vielleicht auch mal das ASUS G55VW an. Wenn es das in kleiner/leichter/mit Nvidia-Optimus gäbe, wäre es (meiner Meinung nach) das perfekte Gerät 


Edit: Achja das Alienware M14x habe ich ganz vergessen! Wenn du dich dort mit dem glare-Display anfreunden oder mit einer Folie darüber (hat ein anderer User hier letztens auch gemacht) leben kannst, wäre es wohl auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Die Beschwerden über das entspiegelte Display klingen eher so als wäre "glare" genau das gewünschte.


----------



## Siy7 (8. November 2012)

Wenn du auch Wert auf Qualität und Verarbeitung setzt, dann würde ich dir ein Notebook von Schenker empfehlen.
Generell dieses hier dürfte deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, wenn du es ein wenig konfigurierst.
Schau einfach mal drüber und konfigurier dein Notebook so, wie du es dir vorstellst.


----------



## Sepulzera (8. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beschwerden über das entspiegelte Display klingen eher so als wäre "glare" genau das gewünschte.


Mir ist bewusst, dass ein mattes Display nicht den gleichen Kontrast aufbringen kann, wie mein IPS Dell Ultrasharp.
Aber DAS Display sah aus wie eins von 1980. Selbst mein Röhrenmonitor von 2000 brachte ein schöneres Bild hervor..
Ich habe schon andere entspiegelte Notebook-Displays gesehen und erwarte eigentlich, mit dem Fortschritt der vergangenen Jahre auch ein schöneres Bild zu bekommen.

Ansonsten werde ich mir erstmal die vorgeschlagenen Produkte in Ruhe ansehen, vielen Dank dafür.


Edit: Bei mir machen sich nach wie vor gemischte Gefühle breit.
Die vorgeschlagenen Notebooks haben alle irgendwo schon größere Schwachstellen.
Tatsächlich scheint das A522 das rundeste Paket von allen zu bieten. Aber auch da fehlt eine Tastaturbeleuchtung (dachte, das wäre heutzutage schon "Standard" bei NBs oO") und auch die Wärmeentwicklung soll "einen guten Job machen" 
Sound soll ja auch nicht so berauschend sein, externe Boxen waren bisher nicht geplant bei mir :\

Wie sieht es mit den Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten aus?
Bei notebookcheck.com wurde ja wieder das Stärkste vom Stärksten verbaut.
Wenn man da etwas kleinere Varianten einsetzt (i5 3210M statt i5 3612QM), würde das die Temperaturen senken und Akkulaufzeit (merklich) anheben?


----------



## fadade (9. November 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Aber auch da fehlt eine Tastaturbeleuchtung  (dachte, das wäre heutzutage schon "Standard" bei NBs oO") und auch die  Wärmeentwicklung soll "einen guten Job machen"


Tjoa, dann vielleicht doch lieber das ASUS N56VZ?!? Der Sound ist dort auch um Welten besser 
Die Tastenbeleuchtung als Standardausstattung bei Geräten >900€ vermisse ich auch, aber das wird wohl auch erst in 2 Jahren oder so sein ...
Andererseits braucht man sie als "Normalo" auch eher selten. Entweder hat man Licht im Raum/draußen *oder *man kann das Display heller stellen und muss eben etwas mehr die Tasten "suchen" *oder* man schläft  
Gibt sonst auch noch das Schenker P502 mit Tastenbeleuchtung (Aufpreis 50€).

Der i5 hat die gleiche TDP wie der 4-Kerner. Wenn du i7 und i5 im Office-Betrieb vergleichst wird der Unterschied nicht soo groß sein, da auch der i7 eben schon sehr gute Stromsparmechanismen hat (Unterschied vielleicht 20-30Min maximal). Wenn die Auslastung aber öfter mal ansteigt, wird es aber definitiv mehr, einfach, weil die nativen Kerne dann doch mal eher an die TDP-Grenze von 35W kommen!
ich würde dir auch auf jeden fall den i5 empfehlen:
- günstiger
- Geschwindigkeit total ausreichen (durch höheren Basistakt sogar schneller bei einfachen Anwendungen)
- kühler+mehr Akkulaufzeit (wenn auch nicht soo verschieden)


----------



## Sepulzera (9. November 2012)

Das P502 gefällt mir auf ersten Blick eigentlich recht gut, bis auf das doch recht stolze Gewicht.
Aber ich bin ja ein Mann 

Wärst du so freundlich mir bei der optimalen Konfiguration auch zu helfen?
- Grafikkarte: GTX 670 (GTX 660 sinnvoll gegen Hitze und für längere Akkulaufzeit?)
- RAM: 2x 4GB
- HDD: 500GB Sata II 7200upm Seagate Momentus
- SSD: ?
- Optisches Laufwerk: DVD Sata Multinorm Brenner
- Wireless LAN: ?


----------



## fadade (9. November 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> GTX 660 sinnvoll gegen Hitze und für längere Akkulaufzeit?


Jup, man kann zwar darüber diskutieren, ob das ~60€ Mehrpreis wert ist, aber meiner Meinung nach schon.



Sepulzera schrieb:


> RAM: 2x 4GB


Jup (zwar kostet ein weiterer Riegel wenn du ihn separat kaufst nur ~25€, aber der müsste ja erst noch eingesteckt werden ^^)



Sepulzera schrieb:


> HDD: 500GB Sata II 7200upm Seagate Momentus


Joa, also ich nehme eigentlich immer die 5400er, und wenn du eine SSD nimmst, wäre das als Datenspeicher auch ausreichen, aber wenn du keine SSD nimmst, würde sich eine 7200er schon lohnen. Wobei ich dir eigentlich auf jeden Fall eine SSD empfehlen würde 



Sepulzera schrieb:


> SSD: ?


s.o.



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Optisches Laufwerk: DVD Sata Multinorm Brenner


Sollte reichen wenn du noch keine BluRays nutzt. Aufrüsten ist später ohne Probleme möglich.

-





Sepulzera schrieb:


> Wireless LAN: ?


 Würde das Intel 6235 nehmen.

Ansonsten siehe Anhan, so halte ich es für "durchdacht"; ein i7 ist zwar gut und schon (und wenn du die Kohle hast sicherlich auch keine schlechtere Wahl) aber der i5 ist halt für praktisch alles ausreichend. Festplattentechnisch könntest du sonst statt HDD + SSD entweder erstmal nur eine HDD nehmen und schauen, ob das reicht, oder die Kombination von unten; diese 2-in-1-Festplatten finde ich jetzt nicht so der Bringer ...
Betriebssystem müsstest du selbst mal schauen, ob du es dort mit einkaufst, oder woanders (gibts dann oft günstiger).
Achja und Tastenbeleuchtung musst du auch auswählen falls gewünscht.


----------



## Sepulzera (9. November 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Werde mir die Konfiguration (erstmal ohne SSD wegen du-weißt-schon-warum^^) bestellen, sofern Amazon mir den Preis für das Samsung Notebook zurück überwiesen hat.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2012)

Als Festplatte würde ich eine Momentus XT nehmen. Nach der "Lernphase" erreicht die fast volle SSD Performance.
Um mal PCGH zu zitieren:


> Fallen die "normalen” Benchmarkwerte insgesamt eher mäßig, für eine 2,5-Zoll-Platte jedoch durchaus ansehnlich aus, kann Seagates neuer Versuch, schnellen Flash-Speicher mit günstigem "Platter-Platz” zu verheiraten, in der Praxis durchaus überzeugen und liegt oft weit vor anderen Festplatten gleicher Bauform. In einigen Anwendungsfällen schlägt die Momentus XT sogar die schnellste herkömmliche SATA-Festplatte, Western Digitals Velocirapor (WD6000HLHX).


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als Festplatte würde ich eine Momentus XT nehmen. Nach der "Lernphase" erreicht die fast volle SSD Performance.


 Das klingt natürlich interessant und könnte mich beim nächsten Gerät vielleicht auch zum Umdenken bringen ... so eine HDD bietet einfach mehr Platz .... aber momentan reichen mir 128GB vollkommen aus 
Darüber hinaus haben SSDs weiterhin einen geringeren Stromverbrauch; falls das eine Rolle spielt bei der Auswahl.


----------



## Sepulzera (13. November 2012)

Ich habe mir die 320 GB von Toshiba geholt und werde zu gegebener Zeit eine Crucial M4 128GB nachrüsten.
Mein Laptop dient eh als portables Gerät und nicht als Film-Ablage, dafür gibt es Desktop PCs


----------



## Amarillo (13. November 2012)

Wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben willst/kannst, dann hol dir nen Alienware


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Das klingt natürlich interessant und könnte mich beim nächsten Gerät vielleicht auch zum Umdenken bringen ... so eine HDD bietet einfach mehr Platz .... aber momentan reichen mir 128GB vollkommen aus
> Darüber hinaus haben SSDs weiterhin einen geringeren Stromverbrauch; falls das eine Rolle spielt bei der Auswahl.


SSDs sind gar nicht mal so sparsam wie man landläufig meint. Bei 1,8" verbrauchen die SSDs sogar mehr als die Festplatten.

Der Hauptvorteil im mobilen Einsatz(gegenüber einer Hybridlösung) ist in erster Linie die quasi vollkommene Resistenz gegen Stöße.


----------



## fadade (14. November 2012)

Naja gut ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, dass der Stromverbrauch bei SSDs mit linear sinkender Größe nicht unbedingt linear abnimmt, da man oftmals ähnlich hohe Transistormengen "unterhalten" muss. Bei HDDs ist ja der Motor die Komponente mit dem höchsten Stromhunger und so ein kleines Miniding kann man ja bestimmt schon mit Kurbeln auf seinen 5000rpm halten  

Meine Akkulaufzeit hat sich mit dem Einsatz einer SSD jedenfalls um gut 5 - 15% erhöht. Die Stoßfestigkeit ist (für mich) auch eigentlich vollkommen irrelevant, weil ich alle Notebooks gleichermaßen gepflegt behandele ^^


----------



## hermes96 (22. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte mir ein

Samsung Serie 7 700Z5C S03 (15.6''/ Core i5-3210M / 1TB / 8192MB)

zulegen.

Eine Sache ist da noch unklar, und zwar welche Farben es da gibt. Überall steht silber-gebürstet. Auf der Samsung-Homepage werden zwei Farben angegeben (Silber und grau?)?

Weiß jemand ob es auch grau gibt oder wie viele Farben des o.g. Modells von Samsung?

Danke.


----------

